# ekg "over-read" vs rhythm strip coding



## catrob0805 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can our physicians bill for EKG "overreads" after another doc (another group/speciality) initally did interp of EKG?  We are cardiologists and at our local hospital the internists interp the EKGs.  Can we bill 93010 with -77 mod? CPT says this modifier is for repeat procedure, and we are not actually repeating the EKG, just the interp. 
 Also, is anyone billing 93042 for rhythm strips on telemetry?  I have asked other groups in our area and they are, but CPT states this code excludes rhythm strips on tele. Should this be just part of the E/M?
Our docs are concerned that we might be losing revenue, but I am concerned about billing for services that are not "billable".


----------

